# Kernel 3.0 XEN Support wie aktivieren?

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte mit aktuellen 3.0-rc3 Sourcen mal wieder ein XEN System aufziehen. Reicht es dazu die XEN Einträge im Kernel zu aktivieren? Oder brauche ich noch andere Softwarepakete?

Wie sieht es dann mit den NVidia Treibern in der Dom0 aus?

Habe mich schon ganz lange damit nicht mehr beschäftigt..

Kann jemand helfen?

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

Nachtrag ein emerge xen-tools bringt folgenden Fehler:

```

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.0-r1/work/xen-4.1.0/tools/flask/libflask'

gcc   -fno-strict-overflow -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .subdirs-all.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .subdir-all-flask.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .subdirs-all.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .subdir-all-libflask.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .build.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -Werror -fno-strict-aliasing  -I./include -I../../../tools/libxc -I../../../tools/include -Wp,-MD,.build.d -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .flask_op.o.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -Werror -fno-strict-aliasing  -I./include -I../../../tools/libxc -I../../../tools/include -Wp,-MD,.flask_op.o.d -c -o flask_op.o flask_op.c

gcc  -DPIC  -fno-strict-overflow -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .subdirs-all.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .subdir-all-flask.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .subdirs-all.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .subdir-all-libflask.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .build.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -Werror -fno-strict-aliasing  -I./include -I../../../tools/libxc -I../../../tools/include -Wp,-MD,.build.d -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -m64 -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu99 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-unused-value -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D__XEN_TOOLS__ -MMD -MF .flask_op.opic.d  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -Werror -fno-strict-aliasing  -I./include -I../../../tools/libxc -I../../../tools/include -Wp,-MD,.flask_op.opic.d -fPIC -c -o flask_op.opic flask_op.c

make[5]: *** [flask_op.o] Speicherzugriffsfehler

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.0-r1/work/xen-4.1.0/tools/flask/libflask'

make[4]: *** [build] Fehler 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.0-r1/work/xen-4.1.0/tools/flask/libflask'

make[3]: *** [subdir-all-libflask] Fehler 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.0-r1/work/xen-4.1.0/tools/flask'

make[2]: *** [subdirs-all] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.0-r1/work/xen-4.1.0/tools/flask'

make[1]: *** [subdir-all-flask] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.0-r1/work/xen-4.1.0/tools'

make: *** [subdirs-all] Fehler 2

make: INTERNAL: Exiting with 11 jobserver tokens available; should be 10!

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.0-r1/work/xen-4.1.0/tools'

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.0-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failed

```

Probiere jetzt mal mit einem git Clone...

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

antworte mir mal selber.

Obiger Compile Fehler lag am distcc.

Habe nun mit genkernel einen Kernel gebaut xen und xen-tools installiert.

Nun hängt es am Eintrag für grub:

Probiere zunächst mal:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 3.0-rc3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.0-rc3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 udev vga=791 console=tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.0-rc3
```

Mal sehen ob es klappt

laut hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xen-guide.xml

soll es so aussehen:

```

title Xen 3.0 / Gentoo Linux 2.6.x.y

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz

module /boot/kernel-2.6.x.y-xen0 root=/dev/hda3

```

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

irgendwie antworte ich mir mal nur selber...aber vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem...

also:

mit 

```
make localmodconfig

```

 im Kernelverzeichnis habe ich erstmal einen Kernel ohne Module erzeugt.

Dann mit make xconfig alles was XEN benötigt an Komponenten aktiviert.

Dann die /boot/grub/menu.lst

den Eintag eingebunden:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 3.0-rc3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz root=/dev/sda6 

module /boot/kernel-x86_64-3.0.0.rc3
```

Jetzt startet XEN...aber der Bildschirm wird beim Start dunkel weil wohl noch ein Patch im Kernel fehlt.

Dann startet der Rechner neu. Leider kann man ohne Grafikausgabe nicht sagen warum...

Kann das mal jemand testen?

G. Roland

----------

## trikolon

Hi,

auch wenn es etwas spät ist, aber das soll laut xen mailingliste klappen:

- entweder patch einpsielen: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/konrad/xen.git;a=commit;h=c2419b4a4727f67af2fc2cd68b0d878b75e781bb

- oder das einbauen in deiner grub.cfg: module /vmlinuz-3.0-2-server root=/dev/mapper/maxvm-oltzz console=tty0 ro noresume text

----------

